# Problems with paws



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, we have a 22 month old mini. He hates anyone touching his paws which has made it difficult to cut/groom them. Rather than continually stress him out anytime he goes to the groomers, they have suggested leaving his hair longer in his paws and having it all same size in length as the hair on the rest of his leg. We are okay with this, can you think of anything we need to be aware of? We have tried everything to desentisize his paws to clippers, giving him treats, stroking them etc. He his just about publishing them but hates slippers on them. I would appreciate any advice you can give on this, many thanks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been keeping Peggy’s paws the same length as her legs, but it’s still very important to clear the hair out from between the toes. It gets slippery _fast_.

How do you clip his toenails?


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, he will let the groomers clip his nails. I'm an inexperienced dog owne and can't do them myself. I think there is something about the vibration the clippers which upsets him, particularly his front paws.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That’s good he’s okay with nail clipping!

Peggy’s very protective of her front paws, but she’s fine if I use scissors on them. I see nothing wrong with your groomer taking this approach.

The only caveat is that—since the groomer won’t be shaving his paws, and you’re not clipping nails at home—your pup is going to need very frequent groomer appointments. I would say every 4 weeks max. Depending on the type of nails he has, maybe more.


----------



## myfirstpoodle (May 25, 2021)

Have you ruled out any medical issues that might be bothering your boy? 

Have you tried desensitizing him to grooming tools while at home? If the sound doesn't bother him, you're already half way there... you can hold the clipper (off to start) to his feet for a couple seconds, take it off, give him his favorite treat, repeat over and over for until he wants to take a break. Since he's pretty sensitive, I would keep the contact short and do this for a few days. Then, you can try the same process but with the clippers on -- at this point he might just be willing to put up with it if he knows now he gets treats when he sits nicely.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy hated clippers on her feet, but would let me do them with small, ball ended scissors - may be worth a try. The hair on them has all fallen out now due to 18 months on steroids - something she considers a definite silver lining!


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

myfirstpoodle said:


> Have you ruled out any medical issues that might be bothering your boy?
> 
> Have you tried desensitizing him to grooming tools while at home? If the sound doesn't bother him, you're already half way there... you can hold the clipper (off to start) to his feet for a couple seconds, take it off, give him his favorite treat, repeat over and over for until he wants to take a break. Since he's pretty sensitive, I would keep the contact short and do this for a few days. Then, you can try the same process but with the clippers on -- at this point he might just be willing to put up with it if he knows now he gets treats when he sits nicely.


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks, I don't think there are medical issues. I have tried for the last two months to desensitize using a pair of clippers I bought during lockdown. I never need up using the clippers. I carefully put the clippers on each paw and reward with a treat. He's still not comfortable with that even after 2 months. I suspect he would even let me use scissors on his feet, I wouldn't because I'm not confident about using them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I know it feels like a lot, but 2 months is just a drop in the bucket. I’ve been working with Peggy for over 6 months now. I document some of our progress over here: Diary of a Nervous Home Groomer


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

There's grass seeds and sap that gets stuck in their paws. You should totally be persistent and keep trying to find ways to make it work.

Have you tried using elevated grooming surface or a dremmel?

You'll save a boatload of money. 

I told Basil in the beginning that she doesn't get a choice. The poodle life chose her not the other way around.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I think the only thing you can do is try to desensitize over time. I agree with the groomer though that trying to do it all at once under a time constraint isn't going to work and stressing him out won't either. I would get something that vibrates like an old toothbrush or clippers without a blade but it on the paws for just a second or two and then feed high value treat and let him run away. Keep doing that for as long as it takes gradually building up the time as he shows progress. By giving him a treat and letting him run away you're applying premack principle to an undesirable activity, hopefully over time he'll start to feel differently about having his paws clipped and associate it with great things rather than stress and adrenaline.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

When I play with my dogs, I am always fiddling with their paws. Rubbing, maneuvering, tickling, all that and more. I’ve done this since the day they come home before slowly working up to using nail clippers and clippers.

Despite all that, my Shih tzu at 8.5 years still hates getting nails done so we put her on the grooming table. With Whiskey being a spoo and much larger and stronger, the first few times he was given a high value chewie while we did the grooming of paws, which he still hated but was sufficiently distracted.

Following that I gave him no choice in the matter, struggle means I hold the paws longer, relaxed means we get through it faster and get to treaties quicker. After 4 months of this, he lets me do the shaving of paws while upside down on my lap, at least whatever part of him that can fit in my lap. We’re getting there with nails but he still pulls away lots of times so doing nails can take a few 30 min sessions.

I heavily treat good grooming behavior so all my dogs know grooming = compensation in the form of special high value treats and a round of play.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

My mini really hates his front paws being trimmed. Always has, and it's something I've had to work on a lot. I would recommend getting a grooming hammock that fits him (check etsy or you can make your own). Have a person there to slow feed him high value treats (maybe a licky mat with peanut butter or something) while you use a trimmer. It is something I have been working on for two years, so I would not be discouraged with little progress in two months.

Keeping the paws in round style (same length) will reduce the amount of trimming required, but as @PeggyTheParti said, the paw pads will still grow hair and need to be trimmed out. In addition, when I kept my dog in round feet, I found that he was so much more likely to encounter issues with thorns and burrs. I would find thorns embedded in his pads. This will happen less if you are able to shave in between the toes on the bottoms of the feet even if you leave the tops of the feet fluffy. It is also necessary to shave between the toes to prevent matting and yeast infection which are terribly painful for dogs. So basically, yes the groomer is right that round feet will make it easier. But that doesn't mean the feet won't need to be trimmed. Just trimmed less. So desensitization is still necessary.


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Many thanks for all of your advice. I will keep up with the desentizing. I'm a first time dog owner and want to do what s best for him. Do you think I should try, as best as I can, to cut the hair around his pads, in between his toes with a pair of round edged scissors? I do have clippers but inexperienced about using them (even if I got near his feet) and don't want to risk hurting him. I do worry and hadn't thought about the increase risk of grass seeds etc. Thanks


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

They are special little scissors with sort of ball ends on the scissors, not the kindergarten variety of round edged scissors.

What my breeder said to do from day one was to play with his feet and between his toes every morning before getting out of bed. First I gave him a lovely massage to get him relaxed and used to being touched. Then she had me buy a little massager, and told me to rub him all over with that too. Then what I did was put it on the floor while it was running. Every time my spoo would go near it I would give him a treat, and then quit doing that unless when he would touch it, then when he would play with it. It took quite awhile, but once he was playing with it and batting it around with his feet, I would just do one second at a time on his feet and then treat him. I never did this for more than a couple of minutes at a time, once or twice a day. But it finally worked.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have no clue if what I wrote made any sense at all!


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, yes it did make sense. Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

How has the progress been?

I’m not too sure about using scissors, seems more risky than clippers. Clippers won’t cut skin unless you really dig into it or the webbing between the paws get into the teeth. But it may just be me.

Do what makes you feel comfortable. The last thing you want is a jittery groomer and an equally jittery dog.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Garjo said:


> Many thanks for all of your advice. I will keep up with the desentizing. I'm a first time dog owner and want to do what s best for him. Do you think I should try, as best as I can, to cut the hair around his pads, in between his toes with a pair of round edged scissors? I do have clippers but inexperienced about using them (even if I got near his feet) and don't want to risk hurting him. I do worry and hadn't thought about the increase risk of grass seeds etc. Thanks


You're in good company. I'm a first time dog owner too. What's great is that you have the full spectrum of experience here. 

You and your poodle just take baby steps. Grooming isn't a sink or swim life or death decision. It just needs to be part of your routine and life since you signed up for a single coated breed with hair that never stops growing.

You can use it on yourself first to make you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I use a 40 blade on feet - the fine teeth on a 40 are far less likely to nick the webbing between the toes.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow Johanna, I had never heard that! My Spoo ends up bleeding if we go shorter than 10. He is white and some said they have more sensitive skin. Now I am confused.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Wow Johanna, I had never heard that! My Spoo ends up bleeding if we go shorter than 10. He is white and some said they have more sensitive skin. Now I am confused.


Do what works for you in your house. If going shorter then a 10 causes your baby furboy to bleed, then don't do it.


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, just a quick update from my original post. Unfortunately not much improvement, he still dislikes his paws being touched let alone clipped. I've tried everything, rewarding and touching paws. I can rub and stroke his paws that's about it, the groomer is having all sorts of problems clipping his paws and leaves them long. I'm a relatively inexperienced owner and worry about hurting the dog if I clipped him myself. I'm not sure what to do next and would appreciate any advice, I just don't know what to do next. Thanks


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Garjo said:


> Hi, just a quick update from my original post. Unfortunately not much improvement, he still dislikes his paws being touched let alone clipped. I've tried everything, rewarding and touching paws. I can rub and stroke his paws that's about it, the groomer is having all sorts of problems clipping his paws and leaves them long. I'm a relatively inexperienced owner and worry about hurting the dog if I clipped him myself. I'm not sure what to do next and would appreciate any advice, I just don't know what to do next. Thanks


Every groomer I've taken Evelyn to has claimed they can't shave his feet or it was hard and he fought them. I eventually tried if myself and had no issues. Any time he became "too wiggly" I removed the blades and touched them to my arm and found them to be hot. I think the groomers were allowing their blades to become hotter than he was comfortable with and not adjusting. I do his feet now. I can't get him as close as an experienced groomer can, but he no longer ends up with nicks and red unhappy looking spots on his paws.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Garjo said:


> Hi, just a quick update from my original post. Unfortunately not much improvement, he still dislikes his paws being touched let alone clipped. I've tried everything, rewarding and touching paws. I can rub and stroke his paws that's about it, the groomer is having all sorts of problems clipping his paws and leaves them long. I'm a relatively inexperienced owner and worry about hurting the dog if I clipped him myself. I'm not sure what to do next and would appreciate any advice, I just don't know what to do next. Thanks


Could you describe a little bit of what he does? Does he pull? bite? Scream?
Former groomer and Ill tell you, sometimes dogs just don’t get used to it. As long as they don’t bite through a muzzle or look like they’re stressing themselves into a medical emergency, I just had one person hold the dog and then used a small cordless clipper and got it done.
If they will stress themselves into medical distress then I would ask for a prescription from the vet for something to sedate them during the groom like Ace.

I’ve done the nails on plenty a pit or rott that wanted to kill me, and clean feet on lots of angry toy something or anothers. You may want to try to seek an older, more experienced groomer, you’ll know them when you see them- they’re shop will be low key and full of poodles walking around out of cages lol- they’ll know what to do with a wiggle butt.


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

He will bite, he just hates his paws, both paws being touched. He will mouth and then leads to biting. I find that if I stroke and reward at the same time, he will let me touch them. If he stresses too much I immediately stop touching them. I have been trying to get him used to the sound and vibration of clippers, I bought a pair during lockdown, although I haven't used them - I do stroke them down his legs and reward.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t think Peggy will ever enjoy having her front paws groomed. It definitely got worse when our groomer took a medical leave of absence. I’m sure my home grooming clumsiness was partially to blame, but two painful experiences with a new groomer made a lasting impression. Lesson learned.

When our original groomer returned after a year, Peggy was as well behaved for her as ever......except when it came to her front feet. But our groomer is confident it will get better with a return to regular appointments.

Have you considered trying another groomer?


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

I do have confidence in this groomer, we have recently moved and changed groomer about 4 months ago, I wasn't happy with the way he was clipped. He is aged 2 and so far, had 3 different groomers, the first for about 18 months, then we moved and had a new one. The latest is the third, she is very kind and I do trust her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Since you like and trust your new groomer, I would be asking her for advice. Ours would be suggesting that you treat while vibrating clippers or a toothbrush against his paw....but _only_ for a few seconds at a time. And only once a day or less.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Something else that I saw on the forum somewhere was to only groom in a specific place (eg a grooming table) so that any other time your dog will be confident that he/she wont get brushed, clipped, etc out of the blue.

I only ever brush, clip or scissor Rusty on the grooming table now and he mouths much less than he used to when I go to stroke him. He is seven months old.


----------



## 350portobello (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ve always done the groom on my minis but, despite trying to get him used to it from an early age, my previous poodle was always very protective of his front paws. The rest he was absolutely fine with. Because we walk through leaves and mud, I like to keep the paws trimmed to a #10. My technique involved leaving them to the last during the groom when he was a bit bored with the whole business and see how much I could get done while he was standing then lift him by his chest with my forearm, grab his foreleg with my hand and dive in to finish. Any, what we call “endy bits”, were finished at another time with small scissors while he was sitting on my lap. A quick shot over the pads with a #10 got the poking out hair but I found between the pads was best done with the scissors when he was asleep on my lap. Nothing like those elegant demonstrations by professional groomers on YouTube with dogs that look like they’ve had a fine time with a bottle of Valium.
As you can imagine nail trimming was a mission. Usually done one at a time over a few days while asleep on my lap. I used a wonderful pair of Fujiya 110mm Precision Side Cutters purchased from my local electronics hobby store. They are a bit expensive but beautifully made, outrageously sharp and precise and give a lovely quick clean cut. To be honest it’s not just his nails I use them on but they are my go-to nipper/clipper/cutter for all kinds of things, even my electronics projects. He hated the feel of the Dremel but I found that his usual daily walk with about 2 km on asphalt kept his nail ends smooth and reasonably under control. It was possible to use a coarse human emery board to smooth the ends but a couple of walks seems to totally sort that.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

A #40 blade is a blade used for surgery it will clip bald. For feet use a #15 on the bottom and between toes a #10 on the top if you have a white poodle or one with sensitive skin. Same with face, use a #15 with a light touch or a #10 for a dog with sensitive skin. It depends on your dog but I'd never use a #40


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

star said:


> A #40 blade is a blade used for surgery it will clip bald. For feet use a #15 on the bottom and between toes a #10 on the top if you have a white poodle or one with sensitive skin. Same with face, use a #15 with a light touch or a #10 for a dog with sensitive skin. It depends on your dog but I'd never use a #40


Actually most professional poodle handlers as well as people who show their own poodles use a 40 on face and feet IF the skin can tolerate it. I usually use a 15 on the belly and underside of the tail and a 30 on top of the tail. Most of the poodles I have had (over 50 of them including puppies) were black and tolerated a 40 blade just fine. I doubt anyone clips faces and feet on show poodles with anything coarser than a 30. Even though I no longer show Zoe, I still clip her closely. In the photo below, her face was clearly done with a 40 blade.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I use a #40 on Elroy's face and feet. He has no issues with it. Here's before and after.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Garjo, have you tried a lick mat or something like it? That’s how we got better (and I say better not perfect) at toenail clipping. Alternatives to lick mat are peanut butter on a grooming arm, on wall, or on a spoon someone is holding. We used peanut butter spoon to get through a lot of tough things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Actually most professional poodle handlers as well as people who show their own poodles use a 40 on face and feet IF the skin can tolerate it. I usually use a 15 on the belly and underside of the tail and a 30 on top of the tail. Most of the poodles I have had (over 50 of them including puppies) were black and tolerated a 40 blade just fine. I doubt anyone clips faces and feet on show poodles with anything coarser than a 30. Even though I no longer show Zoe, I still clip her closely. In the photo below, her face was clearly done with a 40 blade.
> View attachment 484546


It certainly leaves a beautiful finish but the dogs I've groomed have had sensitive skin and light coloured fur and couldn't tolerate it. My experience anyways, didn't mean to offend or say you were wrong its something I wouldn't risk doing.


----------



## Garjo (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, just to update on my orginal post. It has been really slow to get the dog used to having his feet touched, paws clipped. I have a clipper (which I`m scared of using as a complete novice) which I can run up and dons his legs to get used to the vibrating noise and the vibrations. He tolerates this, without biting, which is progress. Our groomer has said that they may no longer groom him because of his mouthing/biting - he hates his feet being touched. I`m at a loss as to what to do next. I've tried everything, rewarding, treats etc. I should say that I`m an inexperienced owner of a dog. 

He's a 2 year old mini poo, we love him deeply, he does have an issue with mouthing/biting which we desperately need to sort out. Its as though he did not lean bite inhibition as a pup. 

I would appreciate any advice, thanks. (please note I`m UK based member)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would consult a behaviorist at this point to get techniques for desnsitizing your boy to having his face and feet touched. This will also help you with the grooming problems. You may also want to ask your vet or behaviorist for references to a groomer who specializes in dogs who are worried about grooming. You can also ask the groomer to show you how to handle.


----------



## 350portobello (Nov 21, 2021)

oomed my poodles from the beginning. I’m a geek so buying some (expensive) clippers, scissors etc was fun and giving a dog a quick buzz every couple of weeks is relatively easy and the dog seems to get used to it, not to mention the regular treats that go with it. Being a tad on the lazy side I’m a fan of a shortish kennel cut (#5 in winter #4 in summer) with clean feet. We have a large property and too much wool around the feet is a magnet for dirt, seeds and other stuff.

Paws however don’t seem to be a poodle’s favourite things to be fiddled with. Our first miniature hated having his paws done, especially his front paws. Sadly, he died last year from eating the leg from a pair of cotton shorts, who knew that cotton fabric could kill…. We now have a 5 month old miniature who also does not like his paws being trimmed or his nails being clipped. I regularly play with the paws and he quite likes it but the moment he sees nail clippers he wants no part of it. He will now, sort of, tolerate having his paws trimmed and if I am quick, I can get some out from between the pads but it I envy those groomers on YouTube who seem to have regular stream of totally cooperative dogs who will let them do anything. For paws, mine is definitely a string of quick 10 second in-buzz-out manoeuvres. My solution for claws used to be to make a diagram, get him unawares and do one clip then note which one I had done, a 16-day exercise. Now though the solution is much simpler. We do a 3 km walk on smooth asphalt each morning and the wear seems to be about right to keep the claws nicely trimmed. My cardiologist also approves of this method.
Based on a rather small sample of 2 miniatures, I suspect many really don’t like having their front paws worked on but since it is something that has to be done the only solution is to keep at it even if the task has to be done bit by bit. Remember, he/she is a small dog, you have their best interests at heart and like it or not, you have to be the one that calls the shots.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A completely different tack on nails, courtesy of PeggyTheParti and some DIY.

(9) Scratch Board for Poodle Nails | Poodle Forum


It's not just poodles. According to Why Does My Dog... Hate Having His Paws Touched? (vetstreet.com) 

_Dogs__ who’ve had their nails trimmed too aggressively may react negatively when they spot clippers in the future. This makes sense given that mammalian extremities — the feet, ears and tail, for example — are packed with sensitive nerve endings.

But sometimes even a simple foot rub is off limits. This sensitivity to paw handling seems to be an innate canine trait. _

and this from 
Why Dogs Don't Like Their Paws Touched - Wag! 

_Paw sensitivity is widely thought to be caused by a dog’s natural or instinctive desire to protect its crucial body parts from harm. Digging, hunting, self-defense, and moving around in general are all dependent in part or wholly upon the health of the dog’s paws. Although few dogs find themselves in survival situations—hopefully yours never do—the instinctual protection of the paws seems to be a universally inherited trait. When your dog pulls its paws away from you or suddenly becomes defensive after you try to grab onto its paws, it could be that you have triggered a primal sense of fear or danger. Rest assured, this behavior is normal, and is the result of discomfort or fear. _

Some of us have been having better luck with a specific type of nail grinder which is quieter and smoother operating than the traditional Dremel. 

Australia
Casfuy Dog Nail Grinder with 2 LED Light for Large Medium Dogs - 3X More Powerful 2-Speed Electric Pet Nail Trimmer Rechargeable Quiet Painless Paws Grooming & Smoothing Tool : Amazon.com.au: Pet Supplies

UK (this version doesn't seem to have the lights at the tip)
Casfuy Dog Nail Grinder Upgraded - Professional 2-Speed Electric Rechargeable Pet Nail Trimmer Painless Paws Grooming & Smoothing for Small Medium Large Dogs & Cats (Dark Blue) : Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

The scratch board can probably be trained as a trick but only gets the front nails. Training for the back ones would be a bit tricky, I'd think. 

Of course. this doesn't help with trimming the paws. These suggestions don't replace consulting with professionals but might make a difference for one issue.


----------

